# Record price on Iowa hay auction



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Just posted new Youtube video with info on record setting hay auction Wednesday in northeast Iowa + look at some of the very strong recent auction sale prices I've seen on square balers & rakes:






Pete

www.machinerypete.com


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow that is high for that 575 and for the 1069. Our NH 580 that we traded in on a large square is still sitting on the dealer lot for $12k after a year and a half. And it was in great condition. The sales guys say they aren't selling many small balers at all around here. The 1069 I can see being expensive because the new stackers are $165,000.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Really? A 1994 model? Our 1989 NH570 listed new for $12,000 and dad bought it cash for $9500.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Really? A 1994 model? Our 1989 NH570 listed new for $12,000 and dad bought it cash for $9500.


I could be wrong, but I think a 575 has more to it then your 570. Also since the new ones are upwards of $20k that makes a good used one worth more. But still seems to high for that one in the auction. If your 570 is in good shape I'm sure it would bring more then $9500 or close to it depending on the sales of small balers in your area.

Auctions are always funny things also. Sometimes things can be bought as a steal then other times they can be more expensive then they should be if two or three guys are bidding and all those guys are the must win type. Around here if there is good used hay equipment the dealers always show up to buy it if the price doesn't go that high.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The Saskatchewan auction had some nice one owner stuff. I watched that vid when he posted it. Everything was immaculate.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Auctions are always funny things also. Sometimes things can be bought as a steal then other times they can be more expensive then they should be if two or three guys are bidding and all those guys are the must win type. Around here if there is good used hay equipment the dealers always show up to buy it if the price doesn't go that high.


I've seen that, you get a few people that don't like one another with deep pockets bidding against one another and the next thing you could almost have bought a new one. it's the no way is that rotten SOB gonna outbid/beat me thing.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

575 listed for $1000 more in 1989.


----------

